# [FreeBSD 7.3] ppp consumes a lot CPU usage



## mky (Jul 29, 2010)

In last days I configured ppp connection with PPPoE on FreeBSD 7.3. I noticed, that ppp process consumes a lot of CPU usage. For example, for network traffic about 7-8 Mbits, ppp has about 45-55% of CPU (Intel Pentium 4 1.6 GHz). Is it normal, that ppp consumes so much resources? If not, how can I fix it?

Here is my configuration:

1. /etc/rc.conf

```
ppp_enable="YES"
ppp_mode="dedicated"
ppp_profile="myisp"
```

2. /etc/ppp/ppp.conf

```
default:
  set log Phase tun command
  set ifaddr 10.0.0.1/0 10.0.0.2/0

myisp:
  set device PPPoE:fxp0 
  set authname my_isp_login
  set authkey my_isp_password
  set dial
  set login
  add default HISADDR
```

My system is FreeBSD-RELEASE-p2.


----------



## fbsd1 (Aug 18, 2010)

There is big differances in threading between the 7.x branch and the 8.x branch. Update to 8.1 for better performance.


----------

